# Now this is wax....



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

Kore from Chemical guys...

This arrived last week never mind whats inside, the casing is ******* awesome


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

You don't want to drop that one while waxing then! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> You don't want to drop that one while waxing then! :lol: :lol:


not unless youre wearing steel toe capped boots


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Why??? :?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

m4rky said:


> Why??? :?


I dunno. :lol: :lol: It's €1200 though!

Here's some marketing speil though, with added comments:

One solid block of the highest grade Aerospace treated Aluminum drafted, engineered, designed and built 100% in the USA to house the rarest and finest of Paste Waxes. Even down to the Aerospace grade pre-treated stainless steal screws that hold it together is hand crafted in the USA.

Chemical Guys KORE Paste Wax canister is the first storage unit of its kind utilized in the car care industry. A solid brick of 7000 Series Aerospace Aluminum, the highest strength series of aluminum alloys for aircraft applications and is pre-tempering coated to resist temperatures between 500° to 650° C. for a period exceeding 24 hours.

..which will undoubtedly be handy if you drop your Kore canister into a lava flow, or if your house burns down. Won't it? :? hehehehe  Seriosuly though, does this matter? 

Each KORE Unit is assembled in airtight environment and sealed the minute it is poured to assure freshness. KORE paste is as fresh when you open it as the minute it was poured.
The specially designed canister utilizes a unique VAC-SEAL system, a four screw tighten and seal system that creates an ideal vacuum inside the canister when the screws on the top of the canister are tightened. This seal in the first of its kind, designed to preserve and maintain an ideal climate for the paste wax. 

Tightening four screws is not going to create a vacuum. Sure it'll seal it, but many other waxes come in containers that seal airtight. A screw lid with a decent seal around it would have done. The claims seem overinflated to me.

The Making of KORE - Natural and developed only from organic premium ingredients. 
Highest Carnauba content of any wax on the market using natural enzymes and premium seasonal waxes from around the world with zero additives fillers of abrasive chemicals.

Nice, but not unusual for premium waxes, and the minimum you'd expect from a wax costing €1200. Other expensive waxes are refilled for life for the price. Is this the same?

KORE is nature perfected. In order to make the best product you often have to analyze the core ingredients used to achieve the desired results. Developed from the most refined natural tropical oil extracts and utilizing the hardest and most durable protective agents nature can produce. Combined with natural enzymes, it delivers a natural paste wax unlike anything you have ever seen or smelled before 100% naturally.

Sounds like Zymol to me, which uses only natural oils and enzymes for a fraction of the price, though they do make a wax costing over £8,100 too  :lol: Disappointing that Chemical Guys don't tell you what the ingredients are, or their proportions so you can make comparisons to other products. 

Abyss, please tell us how you get on with it! I bet you'll have to melt that in your hands to apply it


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

what  

1200, ill make my car look just as good for a fraction of a fraction of that price.

luv the container though. If i was still at uni, that would be my weed pot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> what
> 1200, ill make my car look just as good for a fraction of a fraction of that price.


Try this:
http://www.vertar.com/zymol/zymol-waxes ... ale-glaze/

"had a tub of this brought for me as a birthday present and spent the next 2 days applying it to my veyron, the finish it gives is superb and it makes it smell very nice as well!!"

Lucky fellow........


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

€1200   

For something that comes from trees and a bee's bum

More money than sense


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I don't know if I could be bothered to undo 4 bolts with a hex key everytime I want to put a coat of wax on. Screw lids were invented along time ago for a reason!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

ScoobyTT said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > what
> ...


The quote about the 1993 golf is hilarious.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah I saw that too :lol: :lol: Comedy reviews, gotta love 'em


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Isn't that case £1199


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Here's an idea, it's called plastic


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

the one that is 8k, thats refilable for life??

That doesnt sound so bad if your a large detailing firm. You could make that back in a couple of years  
But for an individual like me, unless i win the lottery i think not


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

sTTranger said:


> the one that is 8k, thats refilable for life??
> 
> That doesnt sound so bad if your a large detailing firm. You could make that back in a couple of years
> But for an individual like me, unless i win the lottery i think not


Unless they go bust, or have a management buy-out, or otherwise find a way to get out of it *. Or if they charge £12 P+P every time you send it back to be refilled.

But you're right, leaving that aside a decent detailing firm would probably get that back very quickly. I've been lurking on some of the detailing forums and it's amazing what people are prepared to pay for this kind of thing. The cynic in me is unconvinced that this is much better than a £30 wax, and I'm not totally sure a £30 wax is much better than a £6 wax.

* - no dig at this specific company, just the kind of thing that people do when they're getting a bit short of cash and need to generate some income.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Well i have only used one so far, supernatural :lol: :lol: :lol:

so cant comment :?


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

droopsnoot said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > the one that is 8k, thats refilable for life??
> ...


As you have said, is this wax 10 times better than a wax costing a tenth of the price, probably not, but the expensive waxes will come in to their own after a few washes, as they will still produce great protection and looks..

I found when I first used Dodo SN, my car didn't seem to hold on to the dirt as well as some cheaper waxes..

Yet again, you could apply a 10k wax to an un-prepped car, and a £5 wax to a well prepped car, and the £5 wax would look better..

The overall look is mostly in the prep work, wax only is only around 2 - 5% of over all looks..

When machine polishing, you can gloss up the paint work beautifully..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dooka said:


> droopsnoot said:
> 
> 
> > sTTranger said:
> ...


My car is still looking awesome after your hard work mate - I washed it properly for the first time on Saturday and it took a third of the time to wash it as the dirt just fell off 

The cost of making that case must make up the majority of the price, I agree with you Dave re it making a wicked weed pot 

Charlie


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

@Charlie..
We could try another wax at some point if you like, or you can stick with what you have, I think the Razeglaze could be you next best bet..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dooka said:


> @Charlie..
> We could try another wax at some point if you like, or you can stick with what you have, I think the Razeglaze could be you next best bet..


I know you know what you are doing bud, so happy to take your advice  I got a numberplate surround for the back on now 

Charlie


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Raceglaze it shall be then..


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> the one that is 8k, thats refilable for life??
> 
> That doesnt sound so bad if your a large detailing firm. You could make that back in a couple of years
> But for an individual like me, unless i win the lottery i think not


If I won the lottery I might spend more than 8k on waxing my Audi  but it would be more a case of who was doing the waxing and how it was being applied 

Kevin

PS I'd want a video making too


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

£1200 for car wax   thats the price of a holiday or a cheap second car


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

denTTed said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > sTTranger said:
> ...


Absolutely priceless!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

I think this topic name needs to be changed to "Now this is a container..."


----------



## DannyP (Sep 7, 2010)

1200 

For that i would hope it would apply and remove its self :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> Even down to the Aerospace grade pre-treated stainless *steal* screws that hold it together is hand crafted in the USA.


Steal??? Freudian slip maybe :roll:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Off topic...What are your views on Polycharger?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

why is it that chemical guys have such a bad rep with long term pro detailers? hmm....


----------

